# 17.4 billion additional expenditure in 2021



## Brendan Burgess (13 Oct 2020)

Health service 
Keep schools open


€2.1 billion in contingency


----------



## Purple (13 Oct 2020)

or €3,463 (just under a tenner a day) for every person in the country.


----------



## Pinoy adventure (13 Oct 2020)

Inherantance tax changed ???


----------

